# Merry Christmas



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wishing all the MLS folks a very Merry Christmas and a blessed new year. Hope you all have some new trains under the tree. 

RJ and Ann


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The same to you and yours! Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I too will echo these thoughts!! Merry Christmas to one and all!! Happy New Year as well!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Fa la la la la!*


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL! Hard to follow up that one Torby! 

Merry Christmas to everyone at MLS-- been another fun year and looking forward to another interesting year ahead!! 

Keith


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah me too! Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Be sure to check out my newest video on you tube. The Regal Link to it from here http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

* A*







*to all 
and to all a good **night....*


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

A Merry Christmas To all


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope Santa derails on your roof and has to leave all his trains there to take off again. 

John


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Same thoughts to you all from over the Atlantic Ocean in England; 


HAPPY CHRISTMAS & A GOOD NEW YEAR 


Lets hope that things will get better, both over there and also over here!


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all that make MLS a pleasure to visit on a daily basis![/b]


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

I echo Dels sentiment Merry Christmas 

Dave 

PS I wont be coming over due to the Exchange rate this year 
I would like to see a lot of friends again but it is not to be 
At least I have seen it all!?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL 

FROM
JOHN J. 
NEW RIVER & WESTERN RR
NEW RIVER AZ.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas, everyone! 


* 
/\ 
/ \ 
/ \ 
/ \ 
/ \ 
^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 
| | 
| | 
________________________


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to add my Christmas Wishes to my MLS family! All you folks are a good-sized portion of my life, and I appreciate each and every one of you, and all you add to my morning coffee each and every day! 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 12/24/2008 8:14 PM
Merry Christmas, everyone! 


* 
/\ 
/ \ 
/ \ 
/ \ 
/ \ 
^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 
| | 
| | 
________________________ 




Now, THAT'S my kind'a tree! )))))))


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas fellow train nuts


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

To all here on MLS , Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 
Tom n Deb n Casey n Cody


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to All and *
*Very Happy New Year*


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Merry Chistmas and a Happy New Year to all of you and your families.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*"And what happened then? Well, in Whoville they say that the Grinch's small heart grew three sizes that day. And then the true meaning of Christmas came through, and the Grinch found the strength of ten Grinches plus two. " 

*Merry Christmas everyone. Have a wonderful holiday and a very Happy New Year...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to All and Happy New Year.*


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas from the whole family!



http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/twDv3B7nv0OC45jkoFED


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas to All of our MLS family and guests!

May this day find you and yours blessed with love and good health.

Please pray for those less fortunate.


Jim & Becky


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morningl. From Jill and I, a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to each and every one of you.
Rod


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to my wonderful MLS family! Jackie and I wish you all a new a prosperous year!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas from Northwest Arkansas.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone and have a HAPPY NEW YEAR from Leon and Barb Peterson.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas![/b]


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for the advice - and entertainment - I've enjoyed here over the past year.

I'm thinking of you all a I invest in my second piece of pumpkin pie (I help the economy where I can) and watch the snow cover my little 'round and round' train on the front porch.

Cheers all

Dave


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!! 

-Will


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all the MLS family. May you and yours have all the best in 2009

Sorenson Family


----------

